# Tang Band 25-1166SJ Nice Tweeter!



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-834

I picked up a pair of these this last week, and i must say that i really like them. I have had them in two different cars so far(basically the same cars):

Car 1:
03 Dodge Intrepid 
pioneer p6800mp H/U
mounted in sails
paired with mach 5 mli mids, and also EDi 6000v.1 mids (cdt)
powered by profile amp with at least 45 w
kicker rs5 passive xover with 3500hz point 18db

Car 2:
99 Chrysler concorde
pioneer p8mp H/U
mounted in sails
paired with Goldwood poly 7" mids
powered by factory amp

edi 6000v.1 crossover at around 4200hz

In both cases, i think the tweeters really sound nice. They are quite sensitive, which really makes them seem louder and clear compared to the mids. I compared them to vifa xt19's, and adire koda tweeters in car 1. 

I like them WAY better than the adire tweets, which i really didn't like at all.
I think they are an excellent replacement for people that can't find the vifa's, and who can fit a little larger tweeter in their car. I really like them, and i almost like them better than the vifas in some ways.

On to the sound:

They are very nice on vocals, and due to their slightly larger format, they have a nice full sound. I didn't come close to their low end of xover point, but i can see that they can probably be crossed lower. Again, they sound so similar to the vifas, that i am really happy. They have a little rolloff on the upper end, which does give them a laid back feel, and those of you that love metal detail, you probably won't like these as much. My wife has very sensitive ears, so these work well for her. I still think they are detailed and sound very nice.

Overall, they are an extremely pleasant sounding tweeter that compares well IMHO to the vifa xt19's, with a little more senstivity. It is a very full tweeter for lack of a better term. 

I hope this was helpful!


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

i am beginning to think that i like them better than the xt19's. Anyone else try these?


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

The spec sheet indicates a quite broad and flat frequency response. The loss of top end may just be the install and off-axis angle or perhaps just the softness of the silk material. The spec sheet indicates a flat response way out to 20kHz.

I can see a slight preference to this tweeter over the XT19 Alpine variant. From npdang's tests, he showed a dip in the frequency response of the Vifa that is noticable when used. As well, the Alpine tweeter is basically unusable below 3kHz, making its use somewhat limited.

That's not a bad find if that frequency response is accurate and there are no weird distortion/stored energy kinds of issues.

I'll give you a B- for this review. One, no pics!!! tisk, tisk, lol. Two, you didn't comment one bit about the Mach 5 nor Goldwood woofers. I know you're focusing on the tweeters, but feel free to discussion the whole setup. I've commented on the Mach 5 woofers in the past, but it's nice to have more people's opinions on them. As well, the Goldwoods have been asked about on several occations, and some user comments by a few people would be nice.

Nice find.


----------



## rdv (May 14, 2007)

I tried them for a while paired to seas md18's. I had the seas neos before them and wanted to try soft domes so i picked them up from the for sale forum here to try them out. installed them on axis in my kick panels cut off initially at 2.4k. They are ok but i didnt like them that much and contrary to your impressions, I think it's their top end that turned me off. I wouldnt say they were sibilant but i felt the singers' "s" sounds and cymbals sounded a bit unnatural. I played around with levels and xover points but couldnt fix it. Funny that we heard them differently, could it be their placement? I would think though that they would sound smoother farther away from the listener.

I switched between the tangs and dayton nd28f's i purchased from PE. I liked the nd28's more because once installed I perceived a marked improvement in stage depth, however the daytons didnt have a good top end for me. cymbals now sounded muffled. While listening I kept wishing for a combination of these two tweeters.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Glad you're liking them. I always thought they were one of the most overlooked compact soft dome available. Less over looked in home audio but a very musical tweeter.


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

mvw2 said:


> The spec sheet indicates a quite broad and flat frequency response. The loss of top end may just be the install and off-axis angle or perhaps just the softness of the silk material. The spec sheet indicates a flat response way out to 20kHz.
> 
> I can see a slight preference to this tweeter over the XT19 Alpine variant. From npdang's tests, he showed a dip in the frequency response of the Vifa that is noticable when used. As well, the Alpine tweeter is basically unusable below 3kHz, making its use somewhat limited.
> 
> ...



thanks for your comments. I appreciate the B- for my low entry level skills.  I will take your advice in the future. The pictures aren't there, because i can't wait to get my stuff installed as soon as i get it.  I commented on the mach 5's in your post, and also the xt19's in your post about those two. 

the more i listen to them, the more i like them. I think the only think i like better about the vifas, is that i feel like i _should_ like them better because they are a better brand than the tangs.


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

rdv said:


> I tried them for a while paired to seas md18's. I had the seas neos before them and wanted to try soft domes so i picked them up from the for sale forum here to try them out. installed them on axis in my kick panels cut off initially at 2.4k. They are ok but i didnt like them that much and contrary to your impressions, I think it's their top end that turned me off. I wouldnt say they were sibilant but i felt the singers' "s" sounds and cymbals sounded a bit unnatural. I played around with levels and xover points but couldnt fix it. Funny that we heard them differently, could it be their placement? I would think though that they would sound smoother farther away from the listener.
> 
> I switched between the tangs and dayton nd28f's i purchased from PE. I liked the nd28's more because once installed I perceived a marked improvement in stage depth, however the daytons didnt have a good top end for me. cymbals now sounded muffled. While listening I kept wishing for a combination of these two tweeters.


RDV, thanks for your comments also. It is strange, but i actually don't like the nd28's as much. I have them in my other car, but i have them passive at too high of a point. ~5000hz, and they are bouncing off the dash. I really like the vocals of the tangs, and i am glad you found something you like. 

Also, how do you compare the tangs to the seas neo? i have always wanted to try the seas.

tyrone, thanks again for the tweets! I really like them.


----------



## Paul73 (Nov 21, 2007)

I run them and pretty much agree with your review, great job btw. They are some of the best bang for the buck tweets out their imho. If they were just a _touch_ brighter they would be very hard to beat.


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks paul!


----------



## rdv (May 14, 2007)

bld 25 said:


> RDV, thanks for your comments also. It is strange, but i actually don't like the nd28's as much. I have them in my other car, but i have them passive at too high of a point. ~5000hz, and they are bouncing off the dash. I really like the vocals of the tangs, and i am glad you found something you like.
> 
> Also, how do you compare the tangs to the seas neo? i have always wanted to try the seas.
> 
> tyrone, thanks again for the tweets! I really like them.


I like the seas because of their top end,  i love the sound of crashing cymbals  however i wanted to try the "soft dome sound" i heard from auditioning other cars. the tangs do have that sound but then i was missing the extension of the seas (which i would offer to sell you but i think i broke one of them  )

btw i stopped using the daytons and switched to bg neo 3's, liking these so far.


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

i just took out my vifas and put these back in a couple of days ago, and i do like these better. If you can fit them, then they are a great choice.


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

I am thinking about picking a pair of these up, are they suitable for off axis mounting? I am looking to mount them in the stock tweeter locations forward in the dash firing into the windshield. Thanks for the help!
Dave


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

I bought a pair of these a couple months ago from Parts Express, based on the freq response and price. I am very impressed with them...originally I had them in my kicks, but moved them up on the dash. They are not harsh like some of the tweeters out there and sound very natural to my ears. I have mine mounted on each corner of the dash, I would estimate 45-degree off-axis, pointed slightly up and toward the opposite side window...kind of in parallel to the windshield but aiming toward the top of the opposite door's window.


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks jsun_g,
I have been looking at all of the installs on here and have been reluctant to try mounting my tweets in the pillars having never actually seen anyone fiberglass their tweeter pods in person. I guess it is time to just jump in with both feet and give it a try!
Dave


----------

